# Greetings fellow lifters



## Reignman35 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wanted to take a minute and introduce myself.  I have been lurking for about 6 weeks now, mainly reading up on how to get ready for my M1T cycle and other good info in the supplements area.  I am 26, 185 lbs. and have been lifting for the past four years.  Due to my racehorse metabolism, I am usually always in a bulking phase...  ... It looks like a great forum, and I look forward to contributing and learning.

RM35


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2005)

Reignman35 welcome to IM!


----------



## cman (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome, were glad to have you.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome aboard m8


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 19, 2005)

Howdy


----------



## redspy (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi reign - welcome to IM.


----------

